# Lost the motor yesterday at Red Creek



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

We'll the motor finally gave up on me. Started smoking real bad and I just kept riding and keeping a check on the oil and topping it off. 

Heard it knock one time and got it towed back to the truck. 

What could have happened in the motor since it's got a knock to it now? Need to know what I'm looking at replacing it. 

Fixing it and selling for a can am. Tired of the problems and always being worried. 

Thanks in advance. Matt


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably a full rebuild. 1500-3000 depending who does it. If you think that's high-dollar, wait till you have to rebuild a Can Am.

By the way, I moved your thread.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

That's fine I wasn't sure where to post it. 

And hopefully more like 1500. And from the looks if it and what I've experienced nobody has no big problems out of the outlanders. Idk what I'll end up doing though.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

What would I be looking at putting a 840 kit in it? Just curious.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, Big Kev sells his 840 kits with gaskets for about 505.00. You will still need to bore the cylinders,do a valve job,buy the master gasket set,all the chains,tentioners,oil pump & bypass plus deal with the crank and bearings...cause it was knocking.

I can't say for sure but I'm thinking you are still in the 2K range.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The knock u are hearing is crank. Crank is prolly shot and bearings are shot.....gunna need a full rebuild....about 2500-3500 bucks...good luck


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

You would be better off getting a used 750 off of eBay or something that runs. It would be cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

Just the engine I mean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking too. 

How much would it be to get everything I need for an 840 kit? I'd like to go that route but if it's do bad in price I'll just find a used brute motor.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question about the 840 kit, but I wouldn't buy a used motor IMO. You just don't know if what you're buying may have it's own problem in 100 miles. Personally, I'd either rebuild yours or just buy a new bike. When my 07 started knocking, I just sold it as is and bought a new one.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm thinking about just finding another brute for 2500 or 3000 and changing the motors out. I hate to sell it as is I got a lot of money in it and still owe a little bit on it. Another question, are the carbureted motors interchangeable with fuel injected? If I could find an 05 or 06 brute that runs could I put my throttle bodies on it and take the carbs off or what? I deff don't want carbs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here ya go..just buy Waddaman's and have it all! 

840 DSC Engine - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha. I literally just seen that one. I'd be a little skeptical about not getting to hear it run and all that though. And I live in Alabama shipping would be outrageous.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think I would be too worried about anything Waddaman was selling. If there was anything wrong..he'd tell you. If I had the money...and the need...it would be on its way here...lol


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

What you think shipping would cost from Canada to Alabama?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably way more than it's worth.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got youtube vids is all i can really do at this point lol. I don't know what shipping would be, I think i could safely say $450 would probably be absolute maximum. (I have some access to a 40% shipping reduction from a friend with a business as well, but what it would average too i don't know.) Not to mention through paypal currency conversion from American to Canadian you would actually save 5%-10% on your end.

If you would be interested ive got all the information needed short of you flying up here and actually seeing it run. Just ask.

And thanks for the extra advertisement NMK. Lol


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

I know it'd be worth it but it just seems like a lot of trouble to me. I'd love to have an 840 in it also. Just a lot of freakin money lol


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

*rebuild?*

....


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

If you go through waddaman's old post you'll see that boy is anal about his stuff and his motor is a plug and play for you. If the rest of your wheeler is in good shape you'd be better off buying waddaman's motor for that amount of coin than another wheeler for the same amount and not really knowing what your gonna get. That's all the motor you'll ever need and it's a fresh rebuild, broke in right and ready to go. Do your research on this motor. You'll be impressed.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

Alright man. I'm gone do my research and think about it. I appreciate the help guys.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------









And yeah I think the rest is in great shape. Lol


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

How much you guys think I could get for it as it sits? With motor needing rebuilt.

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Probably worth more if you part it out than sell as a bike with a bad motor.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

That'll take to long. Lol
I'm wanting to be riding again next feb but I don't feel like going through the trouble rebuilding it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you can afford to have someone rebuild it for you, pulling the motor out yourself isnt THAT bad... if I can do it anyone can. Would save you some money, and them some time.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah I'd say it is. IMO the 840 is sounding better and better lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree, pulling the motor isn't that bad. If you decide to go that route, make sure you have somebody you KNOW can do the rebuild (or just do it yourself). I had a Raptor 660 I had rebuilt a few years ago and took it to a shop I knew nothing about. Well 6 weeks later I got it back and it never ran right. Unfortunately since they didn't pull the motor off I didn't feel like I had any ground to stand on and truthfully I didn't want them touching my stuff ever again. By the time it was all said and done and I was selling the bike as is, I would have actually come out cheaper if I had just taken it to a Yamaha dealer and had them rebuild it to begin with. 

I'd say as it sits, you'd get $2500-3000 for it.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ive been through the rebuild process already .had to use my kawi dealer due to warrenty. they did a great job but it took a really long time. this is just my opinion but i would buy wadderman's and have it shipped. i dont personaly know him but he has a really good reputation around here and seems to be a perfectionist. i wouldnt take a chance on a used motor from just anyone though. good luck


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

At least with wadda's motor you know who built it and what's in it. As long as the running gear on yours looks as good as the rest IMO you would have a killer machine with nic's 840cc. I have an 2005 with a 840cc and stage 1 cams and the power is incredible. Waddaman's motor has I believe stage 3 cams so I can just imaging what that motor puts out. Don't sell your wheeler. Put a motor in it and ride it like you stole it. Swapping motors are the easy part. You'd have it in and running in less than a day. Sell your blown motor to recoup some cash. Just my opinion.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah that sounds like a good idea. Do y'all know if his is carbureted or fuel injected? Not sure if there interchangeable or not..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine is Carb'd, only difference is swapping the rubber intake boots off the head. Also, they have diff thermostats.. Mine has the coolant temp sensor in the thermostat, and yours doesn't. Other than that, nothing that i know of.


----------



## Ryno (Jun 5, 2012)

If you do decide to part it out I would LOVE to buy the radiator relocate kit LOL


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think parting it out is an option. Is in too good of shape to part out. Not sure what I'm gone do yet. 

I got some engine repair stuff to try to quite the motor down and stop it from smoking to try to sell it and get as much as I can out of it. If that don't work and I have to rebuild it, Waddaman's 840 will be on the way to Alabama. Lol


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

^almost sounds shady...


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

I mean I'm gone tell somebody what the deal is before the by it. CLEARLY it's not gonna completely hide the smoke and slight knock. ^^^^^^^^^^

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

I wouldn't put a ridiculous price on it or anything. Not as much as i would try to get if it wasn't knocking. Obviously.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll have a '12 outlander 1000xt for sale this late winter or early spring if you think you can handle the power lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

^Handle the power? Lol 
Typical can am owner right there, which is why I don't have one.


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Do a full 840 build with cams etc. and keep it! Thats my vote. It will be a monster.


----------



## BruteMatt (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have 3 or 4 grand to spend on a motor build though. And once it's been broke into is be worried everytime I ride it.


----------



## brute power840 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just had my 840 rebuilt by FCP and it was right at 2400 for the rebuild. Now knowing your bike isnt an 840 right now it will prob be around 3400 for the 840 build. That being said if you decide to go that route i can promise this that you will not be dissapointed. The 840 will eat. That 2400 was a full top and bottom end rebuild and FCP in my opinion is one of the best around. I was very satisfied.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

whatd you end up doing?

i rebuilt mine myself, cost me $500 in parts and sent the crank to nFLOW in Indiana for $350, so total $850 in it. Starting in October I tore it down and had it back together by December. I only put one day a week in it and sometimes two weeks btw days I worked on it. I have compression now but my speed sensor broke off so the gas and spark is not timed up right. Once I get that this weekend I should be ready to put it back in some mud, better be i got Red Creek in May!

All in all i only got a total of 15-20 work days in it, just finding the time to do it was the biggest hassle. 

Hope yours goes well.


----------

